# Noob.



## Flycastangler (Apr 11, 2021)

New to the ms. Hanging my hat in swfl now after 40 years in the Rockies. Love tossing the long sticks for just about anything but also understand I need to catch when I am out so whatever goes. My strengths are the intermountain states and moving water for trout. 

I have been down here since 2014 and am slowly starting to become confident with my surroundings. I am in Ft Myers so the lower west side is where I haunt. Had a little 14’ McKee but only have room for one boat in the garage so moved up to an 18’ Scout, not as skinny as I would like but momma likes to be out front from time to time. 

I was recommended to this site by backcountry 16 and I see it has a lot of great members, pages and posts. Hope to have a take and not suck. 

Kids are my favorite fishing partners but they are still up in Colorado Most of the time. Say hey if you can help a brother out, always looking for good boat compadres. Other than the big fan being on fishing has been pretty solid. Cheers.


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

Welcome. It’s addictive going from the moving water game to chucking big flies at salty fish.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Welcome! Holla if ya want to fish sometime! I'm in Bonita, cheers!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Welcome buddy.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Welcome, and what part of Colorado are you from? I spend a lot of time in Crested Butte and the Gunnison Valley.


----------



## Flycastangler (Apr 11, 2021)

Bruce J said:


> Welcome, and what part of Colorado are you from? I spend a lot of time in Crested Butte and the Gunnison Valley.


Most of my years in GJ. Love the butte, my favorite ski town! Son went to western so lots of time up there. Been fishing the gunny and tribs since 80.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

Sweet, and welcome to the salt! I don’t ski as much as I used to, but just love being in CB and exploring the whole area. I particularly love the fall when the cottonwoods and aspens are all lit up and the trout are hungry!


----------

